# Which tuxedo should Moxie wear for graduation?



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the first one looks the most dignified... though I bet Moxie would look great in any of them! The hat looks a little dinky, but you could always leave it off and still have a great looking pooch! Whichever you choose, you better get lots of pictures!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

There will be they want to do a follow up article of her in the local newspaper.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I also like the first one--it just looks nicer to me!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for voting! I definitely am mostly between the first and the last, I just don't know why it's so hard!!!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I voted for the first one...either one you pick will be adorable! Good Luck-


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I voted number 1, but number 2 is very cute as well.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I might order them all do a fashion show take pictures revote and return any I don't like.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I think she should get to wear a dress too. http://www.canineamerican.com/little-black-dress-p-348.html?osCsid=d0f1c06eec08214a555a5d032f3db83e


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I voted for #1!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> I think she should get to wear a dress too. http://www.canineamerican.com/little-black-dress-p-348.html?osCsid=d0f1c06eec08214a555a5d032f3db83e


I think Moxie would kill me in my sleep if I put her in that!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I voted for #3 because it looks the most likely to survive! (And not be uncomfortable.)


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> I think Moxie would kill me in my sleep if I put her in that!


Haha! I've got a few friends with little dogs that they regularly dress in clothes and I think it's pretty ridiculous! I just had to google to see if they made black dog dresses!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

AcesWild said:


> I might order them all do a fashion show take pictures revote and return any I don't like.


You may want to let her wear it and get comfortable with it long before it's needed for Graduation. She is a little doll and will look great in whatever you choose. Can't wait for you to post pictures!


----------

